# Murphy at nine months old My heart is full!!!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

more pictures of the German Prince!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my, is he just a beautiful boy - already 9 months old! Sounds like he is doing very well and have wonderful owners!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

and the final two for today...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Oh my, is he just a beautiful boy - already 9 months old! Sounds like he is doing very well and have wonderful owners!


I have been truly blessed. His owners are ambitious and amazing people! I knew they were going to try him in S & R work, but the conformation showing was a total surprise! They will be getting a female from me and doing all the same things with her too. Plumcrazy has gotten Lucy's CGC and is going for her first agility title in August. Trillium will be getting therapy dog titles on the girls and has put a CGN on Betty. I am so fortunate with my phobia and inability to date of being able to do a lot with my own dogs, that some of the people buying my pups are so eager to help me prove the quality of the pups we have had. Thanks for your kind words. This boy really rocks my world!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know Cherie, I know your really excited about Murphy, but personally I'm miffed. This dog gone beautiful stud and he has to be Betty Jo and Jenny's brother!! Now if he wasn't related like that I'd be calling you all excited about this wonderful stud that I'd like to use. Oh well, its nice to see their brother turning out to be such an amazing boy and I love the pictures.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I hear you Trillium! Isn't that a kick in the pants?! If I had seen him and didn't know, I'd have been sending you links and phoning you! Isn't he something???


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he's stunning.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much Faerie! I am so proud of him!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks amazing in that clip! His color is so nice and his face so handsome. Then add that to what he is doing for his job; wow! Congratulations to his owners who are putting so much into this handsome boy._


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is wonderful! I love his cut, too. I wish we saw more of that here.


----------



## MurphyRedGermanBoy (Feb 25, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> This is Murphy, our boy in Germany, at nine months old. This boy and his human Mother just make my heart nearly explode!!! They are doing so well with their Search and Rescue training and they are doing their next conformation show is the end of July, so fingers crossed for a great outcome there. Janett, I want to thank you for all you are doing with this boy. It is people like you and Barb and Deb that make it so worthwhile!!!


Awwww, Cherie....thank you so much. You are so very welcome. 
With all I'm doing with this gem and with all the pictures and videos I send to you I just want to let you have back a piece of "the cake of JOY" this boy brings into our life every single day. We adore him so much!!! With his beauty, his cleverness, his kindness and his health he is all what we were dreaming of. So I have to thank YOU for breeding him and entrusting him to me...

Thank you all so much for your kind words about Murphy...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That beautiful boy really has the "magic"! What a fabulous guy; looks, brains, and his search and rescue career will change the world for many. You have every right to be immensely proud!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _He looks amazing in that clip! His color is so nice and his face so handsome. Then add that to what he is doing for his job; wow! Congratulations to his owners who are putting so much into this handsome boy._


Thank you Spoospirit. He is an amazing boy and he has an amazing family. They make my heart soar!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> He is wonderful! I love his cut, too. I wish we saw more of that here.


I wish we had a choice in conformation showing to do the Scandinavian puppy clip or the North American version. I like it too although when Quincy went into our version, I must say, it turned my crank. Thank you for you kind words.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MurphyRedGermanBoy said:


> Awwww, Cherie....thank you so much. You are so very welcome.
> With all I'm doing with this gem and with all the pictures and videos I send to you I just want to let you have back a piece of "the cake of JOY" this boy brings into our life every single day. We adore him so much!!! With his beauty, his cleverness, his kindness and his health he is all what we were dreaming of. So I have to thank YOU for breeding him and entrusting him to me...
> 
> Thank you all so much for your kind words about Murphy...


I appreciate you being so generous with pictures and keeping me so current on how Murphy is doing and what's next on the agenda for him. It brings me joy too! And my Friend...YOU are most welcome! I am glad one of my fur babies finally got to Europe and thrilled he is in a home such as yours!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> That beautiful boy really has the "magic"! What a fabulous guy; looks, brains, and his search and rescue career will change the world for many. You have every right to be immensely proud!!


I am SOOOOOO proud! He is quite the special character! I wish you could see the video of him in training for his S&R work! The focus is unreal, but he was not nine months in the video I saw, and it just floored me. I hope he does well in the conformation ring, and am sure he will (handsome fellow) but the other, THAT is what makes my heart swell the most. When he is older and his testing is complete, he is going to be siring litters all over Europe, by the looks of things now, so this entire venture is exciting beyond words. God sends people our way for many reasons, and with Murphy, I have gained an incredible friend in his Mother, and get the thrill of seeing what he is doing and how his influence might change the face of red Poodles in a whole other continent! Thanks so much!


----------

